# holsters for p250



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys who makes a good hip holster for the 250? im havin lots of trouble finding one!


----------



## SDZike (Feb 15, 2012)

Zach471 said:


> hey guys who makes a good hip holster for the 250? im havin lots of trouble finding one!


Check out 4SDZholsters.com for a custom make kydex holster. They are made with the individual weapon each time. I have the Full Size 250 in .45, the Compact in .40 and the subcompact in 9mm. Either the compact or the sub work with either 9 or 40 but the frame on the .45 is a touch larger which DOES make a difference for a kydex holster.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

DeSantis makes em ...and check Optics Planet...JJ


----------

